# HELP! male beating female



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

hi,
ive just set up a malawi tank...i have got 1 male and one female, the female has eggs in her mouth, but the male is harassing and chasing her alot, please tell me what to do???? I NEED HELP QUICK because ive read she stops eating when she has eggs, and she will be weaker and the male may kill her????? 
 :shock: :shock:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Put her in another aquarium.... They must be separated quickly.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

ok, ive put the female in a breeder net for now


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Its only a 10 gallon, but im having second thoughts on keeping them :\


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry you are having troubles.. which malawis do you have?? How is your tank set up?? I have Malawis and they tend to chase each other all the time.. I think its their second nature.. LOL - If you dont have sufficient hiding spaces though, it can cause troubles. maybe try re-arranging your tank to see if it helps...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

georgia peach is right. and knowing the species of malawi cichlid will make helping you a bit easier too. lol


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Fish Friend said:


> but im having second thoughts on keeping them :\


Yeah, a 10 really too small for any mbuna.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok, so i took them both back unfortunately, because i thought it was sort of mean keeping a fish that will batter each other to death...plus it wasnt nice to watch when they were battering each other
I took them back to the shop. 
then drained the tank totally and put it away to make way for Rams again 
Just so you know it had 2 malawis, ...the most agressive fish from there!!!....the aractus or something like that, i had a pair :S


----------

